# Shooting quality video's with your I phone



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

My son Logan is a tech writer/blogger for Shutterstock and Premium Beat. I'm posting a link to an article he wrote several months ago for Shutterstock that has some great tips for shooting quality video footage with your I-phone. I work with a guy that was telling me about this article he got on his twitter feed that really helped him with his videos, turns out it was Logan's article so I decided I'd share it here for anyone interested. Take care, Bev Baker

http://www.shutterstock.com/blog/shooting-video-iphone


----------

